# HELP! Software problems :)



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

Hopefully some of you nice forum experts can help a newbie here. Newbie in this... I do know how to run a computer...just wierd .....

I have corel draw 5...on my PC..

I tried to put in RSTONES and it said that Can not find GMS folder please do manually...HUH..

Also, tried to put in funtime and it said that it was a read only and wouldn't work...

WOW


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I had that EXACT same problem when I installed rStones. Unfortunately, I can't remember exactly what I did to fix it! But it was a pain and it took me awhile to figure it out!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I had a menu problem but not the GMS problem. You can email Jeff at Macro Monster he is very helpful.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

He told me to read the instructions...and I just don;t get it...So, I thought I would come here first..


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, its kinda hard to do on a forum. But, I will try.. 

> Click on your Start Programs
> Enter GMS in your search programs
> Find where it is by right clicking and open file location

In should be in your file folder:

CorelDraw Graphics Suite X5 > Draw > Workspace

(there is other information in front but it pertains to your computer)

If its not in the file folder move it to this folder

From the instructions you should be at the install GMS icon


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Thanks! I will give it a try...How about the 
funtime telling me that its readable only...lol.

Ain't that a hoot too!

What part of Fl are you in....I'm in Melbourne!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Tampa 

I don't know about Funtime..sorry


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

UGGG...I'm going to scream. Can't seem to get it to work..Can't get the rstone in the workbook.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

How far have you gotten?


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

I find the workspace but can't seem to get the GMS in their. Doesn't show up when I try to import it. Shows up with I hit the all files...but it seems it doesn't have the xslt file. I don't know what I'm talking about right...lol
UUUUGGGG


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Turn it on for the night, thats what I had to do. Start fresh in the morning.


----------

